# MABUHAY and WELCOME to SSC PHILIPPINES! Please introduce yourselves!



## carl_vilches21

^^
...Better think of it ASAP!!!

...Kung Jasmine nalang kaya???


----------



## artvision

Hi I'm new and this is my first post


----------



## newgabskii

NEWGABSKii here


----------



## lim803

Hi every0ne...this is Lim


----------



## tonight

^^
welcome newbies  :wave:


----------



## ugbasnon

*HELLO EVERYONE!*

THIS IS MY FIRST POST AND I WOULD LIKE TO SAY GOD BLESS EVERYONE!

SMILE ALWAYS COZ' GOD LOVES YOU.:lol::lol::lol:

Ugbasnon from Mid-East.....:cheers:


----------



## han742

huli man daw at magaling... huli pa rin, ronnie po mula sa kyusi,


----------



## leviaragon

hi everyone. im levi an i.t. student from cebu
a newbie here....


----------



## leechtat

wala na yung mga lista-listahan ng mga names?


----------



## kiretoce

^^ It's has been replaced by the location poll since the start of this year.


----------



## RB33

Uh... hi... forum noob here... nice to meet everyone... :cheers2:


----------



## kennethologist

hello noobies... hey... an RB! Yay! :lol:


----------



## kiretoce

^^ :lol: If they only knew, right?


----------



## tonight

all newbies should register the RB :lol: you're always welcome


----------



## han742

^^^^ RB?:?:?:?:?


----------



## carl_vilches21

^^
...RB club...Si tonight founding member...


----------



## RB33

Ok... Is there something about the nickname RB that I should know about?...:?


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Oh, you'll learn the meaning of that in no time.  Especially if you hang out in the Samahan section a lot. kay:


----------



## arbee003

Hi,

noobie here, would I be classified as an RB as well?


----------



## wcs

Greetings! New to the site.. Very informative.. Its nice to see a whole lot of new towers being built in the PI.. Thanks! Anyone have recommendations for interior designers/contractors?


----------



## kiretoce

Caffeinhaler said:


> Well thank you...and yes it's Franck with a C...hehehe


Your avatar is hilarious! :lol: Yeah, please feel at home here in SSC-Philippines.


----------



## [dx]

Welcome, newbies! :grouphug:


----------



## vynzdelz

hi im vynzdelz from cebu city


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Hello and Welcome! :hi:


----------



## carl_vilches21

Hello everybody!!

Carl here. It's nice to meet you all


----------



## Caffeinhaler

[dx] said:


> Welcome, newbies! :grouphug:


Hey dx, it's you again hehehe...wow, bicol represent!!!:banana:



vynzdelz said:


> hi im vynzdelz from cebu city


Are u a newbie?...if you are, I'm newbie too...cool



kiretoce said:


> ^^ Hello and Welcome! :hi:


Thanks again for the welcome



carl_vilches21 said:


> Hello everybody!!
> 
> Carl here. It's nice to meet you all


Hi Carl, nice to meet you too


----------



## mayapay_416

MABUHAY! Leo here from butuan city, home of the mt. mayapay! but presently working here in jubail,saudi arabia..hoping will enjoy my stay here........
"Before there was no Philippines but it has already Butuan"


----------



## demented_pigeon

resident leftist here.


----------



## Praxi

*hello to every one*

 hi,im Praxi Gallegos of Quezon City and working to one of developer at The Fort,Global City...im excited :banana: joining SSC,thank u for aziza for inviting me here ^^


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Hello and Welcome! :colgate:


----------



## tonight

hello newbies :booze:


----------



## vynzdelz

WELCOME!!! AND ENJOY HERE!!!!! NEW MEMBERS...


----------



## rhyzrockerz

*Nagueño ako.!*

ngayon ko lang napansin to ah..!!
hi..!!! rhyzrockerz po....!!! from Naga city


----------



## RonnieR

^^ hello, welcome


----------



## kaniguan78

Hello po! Kaniguan from the Land of beautiful maidens! Daraga, Albay!


----------



## rhyzrockerz

kaniguan78 said:


> Hello po! Kaniguan from the Land of beautiful maidens! Daraga, Albay!


oi tara kaniguan..

maogmang pag abot sa thread..


----------



## Maxxclip

hindi ko alam na may ganire pala dine, ay ngayon ko lang nalaman e ay hala...

ko si max, hali sa probinsiya kang quezon, minasabi ki maray na aldaw saindo gabos

BTW, gapuyo ko sa Manila


----------



## IU

Mabuhay from SSC India! We are your new neighbors on the main and Asian forum pages.

:cheers1:


----------



## han742

^^Congrats SSC India and Mabuhay!:cheers:


----------



## kiretoce

Congratulations SSC India! :cheers2:


----------



## gatulay

Shivering pinoy in Ireland.
Loves to read SSC Philippines threads.
Very informative
Will keep on coming back.


----------



## jpdm

hello po!

john patrick here!:cheers:


----------



## jmmg_32188

hello! i'm migs, a newbie here, from ortigas ave. extn., pasig..


----------



## oleign

Welcome to SSC!


----------



## jamir57

welcome!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Ice_Baby

Hi everyone at SSC!!! 

I'm Don a newbie from Olongapo CIty...


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Hello and Welcome to SSC Philippines! :hi:


----------



## Ice_Baby

kiretoce said:


> ^^ Hello and Welcome to SSC Philippines! :hi:


Thanks sir kiretoce...


----------



## kiretoce

^^ You're welcome! :colgate:


----------



## borntrippy

NAKAKAADIK naman dito 

I'm a first time buyer so I have just been combing the net for some info on my developer, the development and all sorts of interests and this forum has addressed all my questions - and more! I'm now really interested in making even more investments in the future. exciting 

thanks!


----------



## kiretoce

^^ :lol: They got you....hook, line, and sinker! Welcome to SSC Philippines! :colgate:


----------



## yellowflash85

Hello. Newbie here. I'm Arlan from Davao.


----------



## Il Tenore

^^welcome! enjoy!

anyway, i'm from davao too!


----------



## Raisey457

howdy everyone. Ako po si Raisey bagong salta dtio sa forum na to. Ako po ay native ng Zamboanga. Ikinagagalak ko pong maging bagong miyembro sa elite na grupong ito.:cheers:


----------



## bcanieso

Hello,

My name is Bong, an aeronautical engineer, residing in Silay City, Negros Occ.


----------



## Pangi-youtherns

Hi i'm pangi-youtherns just call me PY or if its eating time  from davao deported to east coast of North America


----------



## ppi

Hello everyone.. ako po si Rod, kasalukuyang nasa Gitnang Silangan !!!

Tubong Samar! 

Ampon ng Ilocandia ... hno:


----------



## Jarenz

*Hi Everyone...

Jan here [SSC Cebu]*


----------



## Henz

Hi Everyone!!!
I've been joining the forums here but ngayon ko lang nalaman na may introduction din pala dito.. 
I am Henry.. from Cebu. 
I am an entrepreneur who is trying my best to find a place in this world. 
It really interests me alot to join in the discussion that showcases development in the country,likewise with my own province.


----------



## edsilpuno

Hello mga kababayans!


----------



## tonight

hi :wave:
you're welcome @edsilpuno


----------



## carl_vilches21

Hello everyone!!!


----------



## skyscraper100

^^ hello and welcome..


----------



## avspilot69

Hello and greetings,

I stumbled into this forum and I must say I am quite blown away. It isn't just the Philippines but other countries as well. I have spent a good chunk browsing the forum and it is quite addictive. This site now ranks as one of my top favorites.

Anyways, the last time I visited Manila was in 1989 and what a difference 20 years make.


----------



## jaygold06

^^welcome to SSC


----------



## doombot

*Newbie po*

Newbie po ko need friends...


----------



## manila_eye

anong klaseng friends kailangan mo?


----------



## doombot

hi kahit anung friends... hahaha anythings goes


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Be careful what ask (or wish) for, especially here on SSC Philippines. :naughty:




Anyway, hello and welcome to the forum! :hi:


----------



## demented_pigeon

^^ just a question how did my number of posts suddenly decrease from 600 to 480 in a day?


----------



## kiretoce

^^ When thread are closed and archived, your postcount drops. Only posts in "active" threads are tallied.


----------



## outspoke

this is outspoke signing on at SSC Philippines [well technically i'm already signed on to the forum more than a month ago...i only just found out this part of the site just now hehehe]

outspoke is 

... currently residing somewhere in the south of the Philippine capital but has his ancestral roots that has gone all the way from the present city of Xiamen, China

... an IT graduate and currently working in one of the largest financial-related companies in the country

... a frustrated astronaut and loves noodles

... a guy who signs in at SSC because of his interest on the history of one certain building that is owned by a certain rich guy...although by now i can't see that info since it's not that tall 

... a guy who wants to have frinends here 

a funny info about me....just look at my signature below!


----------



## normand

doombot said:


> hi kahit anung friends... hahaha anythings goes


friends with benefits


----------



## tonight

doombot said:


> hi kahit anung friends... hahaha anythings goes


gusto mo friends? pindot dito :naughty:


----------



## kiretoce

^^ :lol:


----------



## X.A.

Hello there guys!! hope welcome ako dito.. although, it took me a lot of guts to post here hehe because im too shy. By the way, i'm a programmer by profession, a BSBA guy and my hobby is photography.

I know i will meet lots of people here.. different cultures, beliefs.. stories.. opinions.. and these kinda excites me.

See you around and remain blessed people!


----------



## Dakpa ang akong tiil

:hi:
*Coucou..!
Im 
; Dakpa ang akong tiil (LAAGAN!)
FROM: Tagum City, Davao City and Digos City!
thanks!*

:wave:*...Ciao!*​


----------



## demented_pigeon

X.A. said:


> Hello there guys!! hope welcome ako dito.. although, it took me a lot of guts to post here hehe because im too shy. By the way, i'm a programmer by profession, a BSBA guy and my hobby is photography.
> 
> I know i will meet lots of people here.. different cultures, beliefs.. stories.. opinions.. and these kinda excites me.
> 
> See you around and remain blessed people!


no you're not welcome here. get out. joke. hehehe  peace!


----------



## TennisViewer

*Hi!*

Hi guys! I'm new here. My name is Nathan. Tubong Mindanao.. I'm an online writer.. check out my signature links for more info


----------



## kiretoce

Welcome to SSC Philippines everyone! :hi:


----------



## Maxxclip

^^







@arquitekto

btw, you can use capital letters in your posts...just don't use all capitals. It's considered rude. It's like yelling at someone


----------



## ajs_bsche1

carl_vilches21 said:


> ..:lol:...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Obviously, my name is Carl..



carl, taga saan ka pala? and wat is your course?


----------



## carl_vilches21

ajs_bsche1 said:


> carl, taga saan ka pala? and wat is your course?


I'm from Tacloban City..Half Waray half Bisaya.....Course ko??Hmm..Ob course..

Joke lang..3rd year HS palang ako..


----------



## ajs_bsche1

carl_vilches21 said:


> I'm from Tacloban City..Half Waray half Bisaya.....Course ko??Hmm..Ob course..
> 
> Joke lang..3rd year HS palang ako..



ngee.. balo diay ka bisaya? i was expecting ure already in college or post undergrad years... nwei, add sana kita sa facebook... ano account mo dun? =)


----------



## carl_vilches21

ajs_bsche1 said:


> ngee.. balo diay ka bisaya? i was expecting ure already in college or post undergrad years... nwei, add sana kita sa facebook... ano account mo dun? =)


Wala na koy facebook..Expired na..:lol:


----------



## zulacs

hi poh..bago palang ako d2..i've registered yesterday..hehehe..bawal pala colored postings d2..sorry kahapon coz nakared ang letters ko..

by the way,I'm from Bohol..somebody told about this site kasi marami daw akong makukuha sa mga latest na issues about infrastructures..(at talagang marami!)..

yesterday,i tried to post in one thread..hehehe..na critisize ako..but it's ok kasi na aware ako na di pala lahat nang tao pwede mo ma comment ng pabiro..hehehe..


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome to SSC Philippines! :hi:

Don't worry, newbie mistakes are common. It's part of the learning experience here. Once you've made some "virtual friends," you'll soon feel comfortable and at home here in the forum.

Enjoy your stay! :colgate:


----------



## zulacs

kiretoce said:


> ^^ Welcome to SSC Philippines! :hi:
> 
> Don't worry, newbie mistakes are common. It's part of the learning experience here. Once you've made some "virtual friends," you'll soon feel comfortable and at home here in the forum.
> 
> Enjoy your stay! :colgate:


]


thank you !!!!hehehe....:yes::yes:


----------



## firebar10

Hello...I am Rafael, user name Firbar10 after the Cold War era 1950's Soviet jet fighter the Yak-28P (NATO Code name: Firebar) 10 being the birthdate of my daughter. I'm from San Pablo City, Laguna, presently in Dubai. Been hanging around the Philippine Railways Thread for quite a while now, I love planes, ships, trucks, buses and trains...hehehehe


----------



## tonight

welcome to SSC-Philippines Rafael


----------



## tatlonghariken

Hi, i'm tatlonghariken from Quezon City..call me kentat or whatever it doesn't matter...I've been watching some threads regarding the the Lightrails and Railways...it's quite amusing really I decided to join for real. Hope I could feel myself at home here..


----------



## carl_vilches21

^^
:hi:...Welcome to SSC!


----------



## firebar10

Thanks po sa welcome. Kentat welcome sa atin dalawa..hehehe


----------



## kjlg

I'm Ken! From QC Philippines.  kay:


----------



## Waldenstrom

kjlg said:


> I'm Ken! From QC Philippines.  kay:


Hi Ken! Welcome to SSC Philippines!  Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## sheeva_angel

'Ey, guys! sheeva_angel here. :hi: :wave:

New to SSC but not new to the threads. (If you know what i mean.)
Special thanks to @*tj_brewed *for introducing me to SSC. It's a great site, very informative and so0o addicting kay: ..no wonder he's so hyped about it. Now i know. :lol:

Btaw, i'm 28..born and bred here in Cebu. And yes, i'm a die-hard Twilight fan. Hope to see Twilight fans here as well, hehe. :cheer: Go Team Edward! :banana:


----------



## sheeva_angel

kjlg said:


> I'm Ken! From QC Philippines.  kay:


Welcome, Ken! :banana2:


----------



## carl_vilches21

sheeva_angel said:


> 'Ey, guys! sheeva_angel here. :hi: :wave:
> 
> New to SSC but not new to the threads. (If you know what i mean.)
> Special thanks to @*tj_brewed *for introducing me to SSC. It's a great site, very informative and so0o addicting kay: ..no wonder he's so hyped about it. Now i know. :lol:
> 
> Btaw, i'm 28..born and bred here in Cebu. And yes, i'm a die-hard Twilight fan. Hope to see Twilight fans here as well, hehe. :cheer: Go Team Edward! :banana:


:hi:..:colgate:


----------



## kiretoce

Hmm....the word-of-mouth popularity and promotion of this site amazes me. Who would've thought that this little online community of ours would gain such notoriety. kay:


----------



## Mars Uy

:hi:


----------



## jaygold06

Welcome to all newbies!


----------



## kentuckymanuse

*Hi, from Jeddah*

*Hi, Am JOJO, from Cebu City and working here in Jeddah, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. Muzta mong tanan diha sa ato. Maayong adlaw kaninyong tanan! Duna bay taga Jeddah nga miembro diri?*


----------



## mAiNsTrEaMhunter

^^

dayon bai! welcome to SSC-Philippines! kay:

for sure daghan taga cebu na naa dinhi sa SSC ang naa dinha sa KSA! 

just go to Cebu threads.


----------



## detours

same with me here...bagong bago nyong katoto dito sa SSC...can I start a thread? show me how.and please enlighten me about moderators..do I need one or more to start a new thread?


----------



## carl_vilches21

^^
:nuts:...Didn't understand what he was trying to say..Oh well, welcome..


----------



## kiretoce

detours said:


> same with me here...bagong bago nyong katoto dito sa SSC...can I start a thread? show me how.and please enlighten me about moderators..do I need one or more to start a new thread?


Welcome to SSC Philippines! :hi:

You're free to start a new thread, but....

1. Make sure that there isn't a thread already in existence about the same subject matter. You may need to acquaint yourself with the different sections here on SSC for that, and browse the few pages about the plethora of threads that are being used.

2. Make sure that the thread you want to start is about the topics that we are discussing here. Off-topic and non-relevant threads will be closed.

3. Threads advertising services and products are not allowed.

4. For other forum rules and FAQ's, please click here. :colgate:


----------



## Hirono-kun

*Sorry.....*

Late introduction here>>>>> well... I'm Ian (my nickname heheh) and yeah... I live in the southern part of the Phil..... Mindanao....

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## aboutmangalig

i am rhenan from the remote city of bislig, surigao del sur!


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome to you! :hi:


----------



## christel_anne00

I'm christel anne from quezon city.... good day to all and god bless....


----------



## c6josh

hi i'm new here, i would like to know on how to post pictures, my status says that "I may not post attachment" what should I do to get access?


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Click here. :colgate:


----------



## MaeAndrea

*Introduce your self (newbie)*

Hi all just wanted to say hello, i'm a novice when it comes to traveling 
and while it's more of a hobbies there's always the hope it will turn into 
more.
Nice to be here and i hope that i get to know some of you.



:rofl:


----------



## c6josh

i don't see a posting area icon on my account


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Huh? What do you mean? Please explain further, and please use this thread for any questions or concerns about SSC. :colgate:


----------



## mark_vincent

Hi! I'm Vince from Manila. I've been lurking here since last year but I decided to sign up just few days ago.


----------



## naruto-kun

Hello People! I'm Paulo from Cebu City!!!!  I've been waiting for this moment for two months


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome! And how did the moment feel? :colgate:


----------



## c6josh

kiretoce said:


> ^^ Huh? What do you mean? Please explain further, and please use this thread for any questions or concerns about SSC. :colgate:


thanks for the help, i finally figured it out.:nocrook:

I just want to know if i could embed videos/clips from youtube on the threads?


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Yes, you can embed vidclips from YouTube.


----------



## Pinoydog

Hi, I'm Villy. I was born in the eastern part of the province Pangasinan and I'm currently living in California, USA. That's all info you can get from me for now .


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome! :colgate:


----------



## normand

kiretoce said:


> ^^ Yes, you can embed vidclips from YouTube.


xtube puede?


----------



## kiretoce

^^ There are no tags for xtube, Normand. You should know that by now.


----------



## c6josh

@kiretoce i'm just wondering, how come yesterday i had 103 total post and this morning it was only 70 post, what happened?

is there a thread about zambales can you give me a link.


----------



## kiretoce

^^ As each thread is closed and moved to the Archives, your postcount drops. They only keep a tally of your posts in "live" threads.

Here's the link to the Zambales thread. :colgate:


----------



## manila_eye

Ako po ulit si manila_eye. Brigged for 3 days at sumama ang loob ko that's why I opted to take a leave of absence (parang trabaho lang :lol. Promised myself not to visit international skybar again


----------



## wilfordsy

Hello! I'm very new. My name is McBilly and I'm from Cebu.


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Hello and welcome! :colgate:


----------



## tokmik

*hi!*

i am new to this forum and glad to be a part of this.


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Glad to have you! Welcome! :colgate:


----------



## wise_zech

wilfordsy said:


> Hello! I'm very new. My name is McBilly and I'm from Cebu.


OT: welcome here in SSC-Philippines or you can visit also our thread in cebu city and province thread just post there and meets our newbies...


----------



## m e f e n a m i c

`mefenamic here.. newbie 

from DAVAO City..

looking forward in having new kewl friends here


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Browse and participate in the threads and you will make new cool friends here. kay:

*WELCOME TO SSC PHILIPPINES!* :colgate:


----------



## vestige

Haven't seen this thread yet, but I have been active for almost 3 weeks now.

I'm Ryan...hehehe

I'm also quite new here...

Peace to all.


----------



## carl_vilches21

:hi:


----------



## wise_zech

m e f e n a m i c said:


> `mefenamic here.. newbie
> 
> from DAVAO City..
> 
> looking forward in having new kewl friends here


OT: hallo welcome to SSC-Philippines.... are you male or female?


----------



## Mumble_Guy

heheheh helow..... am new here in sky scraper cities and i'm from bacolod... would anyone show me how to do this?


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Hello and Welcome! :colgate:

Show you how to do what?


----------



## Raisey457

hi. better late than never.

Raisey here from Surigao City...origin: Cebu, Bohol, Negros...former resident of Zamboanga Sibugay...

I'm kinda hooked with SSC...and i'm glad to be part of the forum...


----------



## explorer07

Hi.. I'm Therese, i live in Philippines, somewhere in Antipolo City..  It is nice to be here and express my thoughts through the forums and other activities..:cheers:


----------



## carl_vilches21

^^
Hello! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## chris_nigel

kababayan welcome to SSC san ka d2 sa Antipolo?


----------



## up_mc

donie here! currently living in New York (Cubao) lol! But I'm really from Bulacan. Graduate school student at the University of the Philippines.


----------



## wise_zech

explorer07 said:


> Hi.. I'm Therese, i live in Philippines, somewhere in Antipolo City..  It is nice to be here and express my thoughts through the forums and other activities..:cheers:


welcome to SSC-Philippines....


----------



## zenegata

Hi.. Ive been looking around the forums and they were very interesting.. By the way, Im Bryan. From Paranaque City but currently here in Dubai..


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Hello and Welcome to SSC Philippines! :colgate:


----------



## happosai

^^Hi.. I'm Rodney from Tondo, Manila and I'm currently active in the PNR, MRT threads here in SSC. Since I first registered here. This is the first time I'ved visited this introduction thread. :lol: All the time I was busy with the PNR Updates. :lol:


----------



## viva la raza

hi, i'm allan ballesteros of Cebu City. i just joined few days ago and I'm looking forward to a healthy exchange and views with you guys:banana:


----------



## normand

parang beauty contest mga introduction nyo....:lol:


----------



## amendercabal2

hehehe...parang ang tagal ko nang nang-aaway sa mga thread then ngayon lang ako nagpakilala dito...tama ba un...sorry guyz...newbie here...bisayang dako


----------



## tantmeux

wats up guys..fred here..im from cebu city. does anybody here who are SOCIETAS? VIVA!!!


----------



## tonight

hello newbies :booze:

welcome po kayo


----------



## marvinganalon

*HI MGA KABABAYAN KO!*

MAHAL NA MAHAL KO ANG PILIPINAS!!!

BALANG ARAW MAGIGING MAYAMAN DI ANG BANSA NATIN!!!

KAYA NATIN TO!!

BABANGON TAYO!!

GO PHILIPPINES

WE EXPECT MORE ON YOU!!


----------



## tantmeux

welcome guys..im also new here


----------



## kiretoce

Hello and Welcome everyone! :hi:


----------



## Twindaddy

Newbie here from San Francisco (Del Monte, QC)....currently working here sa bansa nang mga arabo! hno: Tsk! kung may salapi lang sana, ang sarap mamuhay sa lupang sinilangan.:dance2:


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Interesting.... :colgate:




Hello and Welcome to SSC Philippines, by the way.


----------



## Salum8

sir/mesdames i am from Santiago City. its my first time to visit this website.
thnks po sa pagwelcome...


----------



## Salum8

sir/mesdames thank you for welcoming me..


----------



## adeuksom

Adeuksom
"happiness only real when shared"
(Edit | View All)

Male, 30, Married 
Interested In: Dating Men 
Member Since: Feb 2008 
Profile Viewed: 430 times since 11/01/2009 
Location: Saudi Arabia 
Hometown: CDo, phil 
Company: Dharan Airbase, Royal Saudi Air Force(RSAF) 

More About Adeuksom

Schools (Other): COCS/ LDCU
Occupation: embalmer
Affiliations: cant remember...Alzeimers Society?
Hobbies and Interests:tong-its, painting sometimes.. basketbol...sa banyo hehe..of course tulog po..tsaka ngkokompos ako kanta ha, kng gs2 nyo pdalhan ko kau demo ko

Favorite Books: Drug handbook, Encyclopedia, dictionary, Bible....waahh nga sedatives ko yan..!
Favorite Movies: dante barona, baldo maro, george stregan"s movies!
Favorite Music: kundiman
Favorite TV Shows: S.squarepants

About Me: graceful 

Who I Want to Meet: meet and be touched by an angel..

sori guys im just tired of typing,copy-paste ko na lang from my friendster account:lol::lol::lol::banana::banana::banana:

tnx for the addz!still 2 month-oldbie here:bash:


----------



## yvette29

ako si yvette, ambabaeng walang pahenga... kakalenes ng isang mansyun dito sa loyola hayts (tama ba isfeling?) hehhe. ganda ng araw ko!


----------



## adeuksom

yvette29 said:


> ako si yvette, ambabaeng walang pahenga... kakalenes ng isang mansyun dito sa loyola hayts (tama ba isfeling?) hehhe. ganda ng araw ko!


hi yvette,welcome to SSC,buti kapa welcome kta..sakin wala hmp!tama po lahat sfeling mo:bash::bash::banana::banana:


----------



## yvette29

adeuksom said:


> hi yvette,welcome to SSC,buti kapa welcome kta..sakin wala hmp!tama po lahat sfeling mo:bash::bash::banana::banana:


dong, wilcome ka sakin. wag kang mag-alala! aaaay!!! tama pala isfeling... hahhaha... kahit walanga napag-aralan, ganitech ako. di ako boba noh!


----------



## adeuksom

yvette29 said:


> dong, wilcome ka sakin. wag kang mag-alala! aaaay!!! tama pala isfeling... hahhaha... kahit walanga napag-aralan, ganitech ako. di ako boba noh!


halaka uy..tayo nalang pala ang magwewelcoman d2,tayo lang yata tao dito hehe:nuts::nuts::nuts:yvette?sosy name yata yan for you..d ba pwede ibyang na lang haha:lol::lol:::lol: PM mo na lang ako kung gusto mo lumipat ng mabait na kuya..naghahanap kasi ako e..wala caretaker sa bahay..abroad kami dalawa ni ate mo^^^^^^


----------



## concern

adeuksom, welcome!. dami na pala tayo ditong SSC alkhobar


----------



## adeuksom

concern said:


> adeuksom, welcome!. dami na pala tayo ditong SSC alkhobar


shukran-afwan habibi!:lol::lol::lol:san ka sa kobar?sa 25th street ako,walking distance lang sa ramaniyah:cheers:so cebu ka?cdo me hehe


----------



## anone

adeuksom said:


> shukran-afwan habibi!:lol::lol::lol:san ka sa kobar?sa 25th street ako,walking distance lang sa ramaniyah:cheers:so cebu ka?cdo me hehe


Hi! ako naman dito sa Jeddah pero madalas akong pumunta dyan at sa Riyadh. Kagagaling ko nga lang dyan last week, sana next punta ko dyan ay magkita kita tayo.


----------



## concern

adeuksom said:


> shukran-afwan habibi!:lol::lol::lol:san ka sa kobar?sa 25th street ako,walking distance lang sa ramaniyah:cheers:so cebu ka?cdo me hehe


afwan habibi! medyo may kalayoan sa city mismo. good for you malapit ka ramaniyah, dami kasing babae dun. hehe. and yeah im from cebu.
si @wise_zech nasa bandang corniche yun flat nila. baka kapitbahay kau.


----------



## adeuksom

anone said:


> Hi! ako naman dito sa Jeddah pero madalas akong pumunta dyan at sa Riyadh. Kagagaling ko nga lang dyan last week, sana next punta ko dyan ay magkita kita tayo.


helo @anone,papunta wife ko sa jedah by jan,King Fahd Armed Forces Hosp, oo kita tayo dito kobar with @concern,pagma-issuehan na ako car sa company hehe:cheers:




concern said:


> afwan habibi! medyo may kalayoan sa city mismo. good for you malapit ka ramaniyah, dami kasing babae dun. hehe. and yeah im from cebu.
> si @wise_zech nasa bandang corniche yun flat nila. baka kapitbahay kau.


nagjajogging/fishing kami sa corniche kung wala pasok fridaymalapit land din kami dun,sa may likod Lulu


----------



## yvette29

adeuksom said:


> halaka uy..tayo nalang pala ang magwewelcoman d2,tayo lang yata tao dito hehe:nuts::nuts::nuts:yvette?sosy name yata yan for you..d ba pwede ibyang na lang haha:lol::lol:::lol: PM mo na lang ako kung gusto mo lumipat ng mabait na kuya..naghahanap kasi ako e..wala caretaker sa bahay..abroad kami dalawa ni ate mo^^^^^^


hay nako koya, ayokong iwanan mga alaga ko eh!


----------



## bakasaurus

degjorst09 said:


> Avoya! This is Edward dela Peña, otherwise known as degjorst09 or Alpan Yeonturakhara. I am from Dasma, Cavite, studying at UP Diliman, and I have my own language, alphabet and calendar, all named Lirean. (In fact, my new year is on November 23, the first day of year 6722.)
> 
> Wala lang. Eto po yung blog ko: ejdp.wordpress.com


I bet you are an apostle of JRR Tolkien.:lol:

Anyway welcome one and all.:cheers:


----------



## zandro888

Hi guys!

Zandro888
Location : Quezon City
Occupation : Real Estate Broker 
Office : Quezon city
Hobbies: reading books, going out with friends, eating out


----------



## kiretoce

A Toast to 2010!
Welcome newbies!








HAPPY NEW YEAR!​


----------



## AngMiron

Hey all. I'm AngMiron. 27 years old. Yes, I've worked in PBCom too, back when my company's Eastwood office was being renovated. I've since moved workstations seven times in five years. Also worked in Robinsons Equitable Tower and Citibank Square. Before that, I went to a public high school and a Catholic college. Will be going to Cambodia and Thailand in May.


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Hello and Welcome to SSC Philippines! :hi:


----------



## the glimpser

Ello, the glimpser from Singapore but 100% Pinoy.

Masaganang bagong taon - at dekada sa ating lahat!

Looking forward to crossing paths with your posts!


----------



## pedro delacruz

Magandang Gabi po mga Kapatid sna po lubus nyo po kong tangapin dto ng wagas at dalisay. maraming salamt po!.. hehehe..


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome to you both! :colgate:


----------



## tada

hello po, i'm new here, although i've been lurking here for quite some time.. hope to share some thoughts with you all : )


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome aboard!


----------



## cebuboi

^^usa ka sugboanon...nanimpalad sa middle east...:cheers::cheers:


----------



## beowolf11

illowww! ako si beowolp11!andam og kanonay motabang sa mga nilupigan!ahihihi~~


----------



## hec2r-hec2r-activa8

Hi guys my name is Hector and im from Makati.


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome! :colgate:


----------



## mwg12a

^^^^ welcome hec. Your avatar would get you places here, you'd be a good candidate for camwhore gang.. he he


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Or, RB eye candy. :naughty:


----------



## carl_vilches21

Hinay-hinay sa pag post sa mga threads sa samahan brad.  Welcome welcome!! :cheers:


----------



## ajs_bsche1

mingaw na lagi! im andy.. im from cebu..


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome :cheers:


----------



## Choey

I'm Choey..representing Sta. Rosa City


----------



## kiretoce

^^ That sounded like a "beauty pageant" line. :lol: :jk: :nocrook:

But welcome to you nonetheless! :hi:


----------



## Choey

Maraming salamat sa pag welcome Sir


----------



## carl_vilches21

:lol::lol: Welcome! :cheers:


----------



## the markitect

hi everyone!
i am mark and from london UK! i have just graduated from university studying architecture here. i am wondering whether you guys can help me. I am half filipino and half english and have a strong desire to work over in the philippines for a while. i am trying to research modern/contemporary architects over there but i am finding it really difficult online! if you can give me some names of modern architects it would be greatly appreciated!!! you can look at some of my work if you are interested at www.flickr.com/the_markitect
hope you enjoy and hope to here from you soon!
mark


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Hello and Welcome to SSC Philippines! :hi:


----------



## Rajah_Soliman

meron palang ganitong thread 



magandang gabi mga kababayan, ako po si rajah, representing republic of mindanao... ma-view-hey.... :wave: ( :lol: )


----------



## kiretoce

^^ mg: You've been here five years and you only found this thread out? Uncle Rajah must be getting senile. :nuts:











:lol: :jk: :nocrook:


----------



## JerzDelaCruz

Hello everyone!!! My name is Jerwin, I'm from Naga City... Certified Uragon!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome to you as well. :colgate:


----------



## WawaY[625]

hello everyone, my name is waway and i am awesome..


----------



## Dustin

Hi! I didn't know may ganito palang thread. Sorry! Almost a year na ako sa SSC and ngayon ko lang to nakita.

Anyway, I'm Dustin. I'm from Tarlac City and working inside CLark Freeport Zone in Pampanga.  I am 27.


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome to you as well. :colgate:



WawaY[625] said:


> hello everyone, my name is waway and i am awesome..


:lol: We all know that, Waway.


----------



## 296619

Hi everyone. I'm 296619 from Santiago City, Philippines (halata ba?), currently living in QC, and studying law in San Miguel Manila..


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Interesting username. Welcome to SSC Philippines! :colgate:


----------



## odnarivon

hello world..i'm novie working here in riyadh,and i'm "fighting" , if the word is the right term for this for the recognition of philippines development and architecture comparable to the middle easts and african cities.tell you guys they look down with regards to our race or economy even they knew what filipinos are capable and of high caliber in their field of works,that means they cannot accept that were ahead even in architecture.i even post our skyscraper pictures in our network for them to see our advancement and progress of our dear country.i also collect their cities skyscraper for them to compare and i tell you we're far ahead and our skyscrapers are the best in the this part of the world.thanks guys for the pictures that you're posting sorry i cannot contribute coz im here for 20 years now,but in this little way of educating them and showing what philippines compare to the best in the world.


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Hello and Welcome to SSC Philippines! :hi:


----------



## regjeex

Hi It's me! SSgt. Regjeex (Noy Delfin)


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome :cheers:

It's been 3 years since you've registered here...


----------



## ang_pilosopo

Hello I am new to this forum.
I live in Makati, but doing projects in Nasugbu, Batangas.
Hoping to contribute in any way I can here.

Thanks!


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Your contributions is much appreciated. Welcome to the forum! :colgate:


----------



## jundem_dq63

Hello Philippines and Hello World, This is your Host Jundem and welcome to Mr and Ms SSC 2010 live at Claire Isabel McGill Luce Auditorium.... hehe... by the way Jundem here at your service, username is a combination of Jr and my Screen name Demie.... Currently working in one of the Biggest/Largest non-Voice BPO in Dumaguete City, Philippines and in the whole world (char).

"I am what I am"


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome to SSC Philippines! kay:


----------



## jundem_dq63

Thank you Hakz2007....


----------



## liquidcrew

Hello... It's me again... trying to be a good boy...:lol::banana:


----------



## cbejasa

what's up guys! Marvin here.. I'm currently living in Manadaluyong and now i still live in Mandaluyong.. and working in Makati. hahaha


----------



## vynzdelz

^^.. WElcome... to SSC..


----------



## Ephesus29

Here's Ephesus29, fortunate to be residing in one of the most liveable place on earth, "Beautiful British Columbia" . Originally from Cauayan (now) city. Used to work for the Provincial Government of Isabela. As much as I love Isabela, I wouldn't look back "literally" that is. Northshore of Vancouver has the most beautiful and scenic natural landscape here in Canada. Loooooove it here. Although my heart belongs to the Philippines, never would I consider of coming back to live, just for holidays perhaps. I am blatantly honest and brutally frank at times when it comes to my ideas and comments. Sometimes it strike a chord and makes people defensive. But we are here to express our thoughts and opinions without prejudice and malice. After all we are "Pinoys". Anyways, thank you muchly


----------



## darkdevil_04

:banana:Hi to everyone. Im Aaron Demegillo (you can call me at my name) Im 19 yrs old and i'm from Pasig City. Yun lang


_________________________
MABUHAY PILIPINAS:banana:


----------



## Ephesus29

darkdevil_04 said:


> :banana:Hi to everyone. Im Aaron Demegillo (you can call me at my name) Im 19 yrs old and i'm from Pasig City. Yun lang
> 
> 
> MABUHAY PILIPINAS:banana:


A "BIG" Welcome to you buddy. I am newbie on this SSC Philippines also. Its a great way to get in touch with our "Kaillian".


----------



## darkdevil_04

Ephesus29 said:


> A "BIG" Welcome to you buddy. I am newbie on this SSC Philippines also. Its a great way to get in touch with our "Kaillian".




well thank you Ephesus29, what do you mean "Kaillian":cheers:


________________________
WHATEVER YAYA:nuts:


----------



## Ephesus29

darkdevil_04 said:


> well thank you Ephesus29, what do you mean "Kaillian":cheers:
> 
> 
> ________________________
> WHATEVER YAYA:nuts:


When I said "kaillian" (Ilocano) I meant "kababayan":cheers:


----------



## tonight

i'm back :lol:


----------



## kiretoce

^^ mg: You're back! Where have you been all this time? Good to see you again here on SSC! kay:


----------



## tonight

^^ just lurking here :lol: :banana:


----------



## iamwatching

:wave: :grouphug:


----------



## kiretoce

^^ We're watching you as well. :sly:










:lol:


----------



## iamwatching

Keritoce :hug:


----------



## molestedtwineggs

i forgot to introduce myself.. I am Frank from proud to be Mindanaon, province of Agusan del Norte and traveled all over Philippines but now temporarily in Middle East. 

Thanks for the updates SCC communities. :cheers:


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome :cheers:


----------



## zedfrey

hi i'm Zedfrey, grew up in Pampanga, but now i live here in Canada.. hopefully when i go back there in pamapanga, the dmia and train is alredy done...


----------



## hakz2007

^^You're welcome.


----------



## avatarjun

hello I'm Jonald from Quezon Province. pero nandito ako ngayon sa Manila nag aaral.. tnx sa SSC dami ko nakilala lalo na nung first SSC meet ko sa Trinoma last August 14 ang saya sya kahit tahimik lang ako hehe...


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome and enjoy yourself here :colgate:


----------



## anja sadiqa

*FILIPINE'S NEIGBOURS INDONESIA*

The Indonesia is lie on Buttom of luzon island. its about one half day travel via boat from davao to talaud. so that
Many people indonesias espesially in Talaud distric north sulawesi buy any things in davao. its because menado city as capital north sulawesi is very far from talaud.:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:

Menado city as north sulawesi capital from air.








By nagan at 2010-08-23








By nagan at 2010-08-23

in the sulawesi island have 6 region, its :
1. North sulawesi province ( Menado )
2. Gorontalo Province ( Gorontalo )
3. Central sulawesi ( Palu )
4. West Sulawesi ( Mamuju )
5. South sulawesi ( Makassar )
6. East Sulawesi ( Kendari )
Politik
[Bookmark this] [Print this page] [Send to mail] 
05/02/2009 - 19:04
[increase] [decrease]
Wah! 17 Ribu WNI di Filipina Ilegal

INILAH.COM, Manado - Letak geografis Filipina yang berdekatan dengan Manado membuat banyak warga di provinsi paling utara Indonesia itu untuk berkunjung. Sayangnya, banyak yang tidak dilengkapi dokumen. Tercatat ada 17 ribu WNI yang tinggal di Filipina berstatus ilegal.

"Sebanyak 25 ribu WNI yang ada di Filipina saat ini, hanya sekitar 8.000 WNI yang dilengkapi Identity Certification Registration (ICR) dari pemerintah Indonesia," kata Konsul Jenderal RI untuk Filipina, Lalu Malik Patarwana, di sela tatap muka dengan Wakil Gubernur Sulut, Freddy Sualang di Manado, Kamis (5/2).

Sebagian besar WNI di Filipina berasal dari kepulauan Sangihe dan Talaud, yang mengadu nasib di negara tersebut, baik sebagai pekerja di perusahaan maupun pembantu rumah tangga.

Pemerintah Indonesia semakin sulit untuk memulangkan WNI yang tinggal secara ilegal di Filipina, karena sering kali mereka kembali ke negara tersebut secara diam-diam, mengingat pendapatannya lebih besar dibandingkan bekerja di Indonesia.

Persoalan itu juga terjadi akibat ulah oknum-oknum pemerintah terkecil, yakni kepala desa, yang mengeluarkan dokumen secara bebas atau palsu kepada WNI untuk pergi ke Filipina, katanya.

Konsul Jenderal tersebut mengajak pemerintah daerah untuk membantu mensosialisasikan kepada warga yang berada di perbatasan Indonesia-Filipina, untuk memanfaatkan prosedur perjalanan keluar negeri, dengan mengurusi dokumen resmi.

Wakil Gubernur Sulut, Freddy Sualang, menilai WNI asal daerah itu ke Filipina akibat persoalan ekonomi, karena jarak antara kepulauan Talaud dengan Filipina sangat dekat.

Sebagian besar warga asal Sulut di Filipina berada di Mindanao Selatan, seperti Davao, General Santos, Sanggarani, Suebe dan sebagainya, karena sektor industri perikanan sangat maju. [*/dil]


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Selamat Datang di SSC Filipina! :hi:


----------



## BarPa

Im Jesse..from Davao....


----------



## anja sadiqa

I'm From Nagan Raya, Aceh, Indonesia. I want register on Filipine SSC. Please


----------



## kiretoce

^^ You're already a member of SSC (in general), you're free to visit the Philippine Forums anytime. kay:


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome, anja!


----------



## skyrocketlauncher

hi guys!, i'm jerry of manila.


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Hello and Welcome to SSC Philippines! :hi:


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Hey.

JV here from Muntinlupa.


----------



## gala_boy

joshua.. muntinlupa.. late na nagpost dito...


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Better late than never. Welcome! kay:


----------



## psyche

hi there, been a memeber for two years. almost forgot to post here.


----------



## derf

Fred here, and I thoroughly enjoy looking at the pictues of skyscrapers. I also like looking at bridges, bodies of water, and nature itself.. Glad I discovered this site! Thanks..


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome! :cheers:


----------



## mCx2

G'day everyone! I'm Elmer originally from the laid-back city of Davao but moved to a more laid-back city of Adelaide in South Australia more than a decade ago.Pinoys are a feisty bunch of people and it excites me each time I check on Philippines SSC forum.


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome to the most "exciting" forum here on SSC! kay:


----------



## r0mm3l

hello guyz! i'm rommel from davao!!wohoooo!!!


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome :cheers:


----------



## donardo

hello, im donard from davao..newbie here...


----------



## hakz2007

Cheers to you as well :cheers:


----------



## sulatkamay

I am Sulatkamay from Manila. Welcome myself.


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Help yourself. :lol:


----------



## chubiprince

*Hello Philippines Thread *

Hello SSC Philippines!

chubiprince here from CDO/Bukidnon.  I've been an avid reader of this forum. Surfing topics to topics. Pero, I decided to join the community para maka-join rin naman ako sa mga discussions dito.



NOTE: I haven't seen any welcome thread, so I made one. 

Hello again!


----------



## kiretoce

^^ I merged your thread with this, the official SSC Philippines Welcome Thread. kay:


Oh yeah, hello and welcome to the forum! :hi:


----------



## chubiprince

Ah.. dito pala.. ahahaha! Salamat sa pag-welcome..


----------



## kiretoce

^^ No prob. Enjoy your stay! :colgate:


----------



## amigo32

Hi, I am me nalimutan ko lang kung na welcome ko na sarili ko 6 years ago


----------



## greenice

hello po sa lahat...im dave from tarlac city...


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome :cheers:


----------



## cyberwizard

good day po.erwin here from iligan-cagayan de oro..


----------



## KaTRIBU

Hello there.. it's me KaTRIBU.. mods' favorite!:lol:


----------



## Ady001

Whoa, maglilimang taon na ako dito sa SSC pero I haven't introduced myself.

Ady001 from Davao City, currently in Metro Manila. 24 YO. Interests include literature, comics, music of all varieties, and urbanity. Loves taking walks, eating chicken and siomai, and buying creative pinoy stuff.


----------



## Ady001

iamwatching said:


> :wave: :grouphug:


Obvious na kung sino...

Masarap ang gravy... yum, yum...


----------



## hokage

Tagal nako d2....Hokage from NY. Hello all!


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Better late than never. :hi:


----------



## ^sneakers^

alam ko nakabati na ko dito eh. pero hello ulit. 3 na ko dito ssc. :nuts:


----------



## DJ Shounnydoug

Hi guys, My name is shounn. Im 21 lol... I ve been reading a lot from this forum but It didnt cross my mind to sign up until now.


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome :cheers:


----------



## lemuelf

hello guys, maupay nga adlaw ha iu nga tanan...gud day to everyone! im lemuel...


----------



## kiretoce

^^ A warm welcome to you! :hi:


----------



## normand

lemuelf said:


> hello guys, maupay nga adlaw ha iu nga tanan...gud day to everyone! im lemuel...


maupay ka rin sa pag-tanan


----------



## Kuroa

hello, nako, ngayun lang ako nagpakilala..haha

I'm Kuroa/Mark, hailing from the City of Stars = Quezon City!


----------



## Miss N

Ay, magpapakilala pala dapat 

Hi! This is Miss N, a proud Nortehanon (resident from Northern Samar).


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome :cheers:


----------



## acetrujillo

*Hello*

Hi Im ACE working on roofing company please help me how to find in this forum all the projects that are willing to use clay roof tiles from japan, spain, italy we are distributor of clay roof tiles. 

More power!!!!! and thanks for this forum it's a BIG help.


----------



## Roy Villanueva

Good Afternoon SSC- Philippines.


I'm Roy Verzo Villanueva, From Tagaytay City, Cavite..


----------



## vk21

hi im Dietrich Vaughne,im new here in SSC.


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome to SSC Philippines! :wave:


----------



## RepublicaNegrense

Frenziedcity19 said:


> Hi im Jason i live in Montreal, Quebec Canada which is also known as the Paris of north amercia.I was born in Manila and left the country at the age of 7 so basically I have little knowledge about our country.So my main purpose in this forum is to learn and discuss about the Philippines so hopefully you guys could help me out.Thnx =D


I know this is a very late reply but I think would be worth it. It will be good if you can visit the Philippines and look at the sights and sounds of the Paris of Negros. It will be worth it. kay:

By the way, I just found this thread so let me introduce myself...

Mi apellido es el apellido de una gran explorador para España. :cheers:
(My family name is the family name of a great explorer for Spain)
Soy Spanish sardines... este, Filipino. :nuts:
De Bacólod en Isla de Negros pero vivo in Manila. :lol:
(From Bacólod in Negros Island but I live in Manila)


----------



## IMPRESARIO

Welcome to the new ssc philippines forumers,esp.the new iloilo forumers.


----------



## mauimorales

Hello everyone! Just registered here on SSC even though i'm not really sure what this is all about. Lol *hugs hugs*^^


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome :cheers:


----------



## Botching01

HELLO PO PLA....IM BOTCHING01,, BORN AND RAISED IN GENSAN BUT NOW RESIDING IN DAVAO...


----------



## MITCH POJAS

hello im mitch from Davao City..but now in Dubai.


----------



## Phil_Sgd

Hi. Please show me how to make a simple introduction. Can't find the button or link to click. Thanks


----------



## Ady001

bonixx said:


> Pangalan: Emerson Abillada, former Civil Engr. now plain Husband:lol: from lucena City


Welcome boss! Please be productive here in SSC-Pinas (although I see in your post count that yeah, you are~!)



Frenziedcity19 said:


> Hi im Jason i live in Montreal, Quebec Canada which is also known as the Paris of north amercia.I was born in Manila and left the country at the age of 7 so basically I have little knowledge about our country.So my main purpose in this forum is to learn and discuss about the Philippines so hopefully you guys could help me out.Thnx =D


Bienvenue sur le forum monsieur. I have uncles that live in the Montreal area as well. Don't know if you know them.


----------



## JC-MD

Hi! I've been an avid reader for months and just recently decided to register here.
Anyways a visit to this forum gives me high hopes of our country.
Here's to hoping for my skyscrapers!


----------



## wackyjet26

hi! im jet from sn fernando pampanga.


----------



## mikael21

*Hello to all!*

Hi to everyone I'm mikael fernandez from Luzon. Currently living at Baguio City :hi:


----------



## mark206

Hi everyone,

2nd generation Filipino American living in the US. That means I dont understand tagalog! lol


----------



## dayvidquintos

Hi folks,

I've been visiting this site for a month or two. Ngayon lang nagka-time to introduce myself. dayvid here ^


----------



## dickron

Hi guys..I'm Aaron a.k.a DICKRON..just registered yesterday however, i've been lurking this thread for quite a while. Im from Mindanao..to be exact my hometown is Pagadian City. Currently I'm in Cebu City for work. 

Nice meeting everyone!


----------



## leofriends

Hello!!! im old here but this is the first time ive seen this... hehe...


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome :cheers:


----------



## arithmophobic

hi everyone! @arithmophobic here from pangasinan


----------



## amigo32

hey, it's me again


----------



## no permanent address

leofriends said:


> Hello!!! im old here but this is the first time ive seen this... hehe...


me, too. well a few months old. anyhow, the name's bryan from cebu.


----------



## taguig

Hi everyone! I'm P.M. from Taguig....


----------



## hakz2007

^^welcome guys kay:


----------



## Jen5JamQ

NYC across the river facing the U.N. building.


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome! :colgate:


----------



## amigo32

no permanent address said:


> me, too. well a few months old. anyhow, the name's bryan from cebu.


but still an NPA?


----------



## timoyXLII

Hi! I'm Tim and I'm from Davao. :wave:


----------



## ~Winston~

Hi to everyone! First time poster, long time lurker:nuts:


----------



## kiretoce

Welcome all! :colgate:


----------



## no permanent address

amigo32 said:


> but still an NPA?


 
yes sir. i still am. :|


----------



## nordgutt

Hi guys. Im Rez. Nakatira ako sa Norway  This website keeps me updated about the Philippines so I want to thank you all for your photos and posts. Nakakabawas din ng "homesickness".


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome to SSC Philippines! :colgate:


----------



## nordgutt

kiretoce said:


> ^^ Welcome to SSC Philippines! :colgate:


Maraming salamat


----------



## markpisces09

Hi everyone Im Mark from Manila


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Welcome to you too! kay:


----------



## robluat

Hi guys!! For those who wants updates and details for latest developments of Megaworld in Bonifacio Global City and other locations kindly visit the website: www.megaworldglobalcity.com

Like would be much appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome to all :cheers:


----------



## Binsyo

Good day. I'm Binsyo. :hi::hi::hi:Bago lang po ako dito sa site na 'to kaya medyo nangangapa pa. Meron bang mabait dyan na pwede akong tulungan.

Just random thoughts about myself: (Kelangan talaga formal introduction?)


Tao. 
Humihinga :lol:
Accountancy Gradute po ako sa Saint Paul School of Business and Law sa Leyte at kasalukuyang nagrereview para sa October 2012 CPA Board Exams. :speech:
I don't like sleeping because I don't want to practice dying. :angel1:
Tumatae naman ako ng maayos. :hahano::toilet:
I'm basically a hopelessly romantic person who currently doesn't have a girlfriend right now. I want my next relationship to be a serious one, so I'm taking my time. Would you like to be my girlfriend right now? :kiss:
Kumakain po ako ng kahit anong pagkaing nakakain. :eat:
Hindi ako umiinom ng mainit na kape. :cheers2:
Pumapatay ako... ng lamok. :nono:
Blacky po ang pangalan ng aso namin. Puti ang balahibo niya. :crazy2:
'Yun lang muna sa ngayon. Ayusin ko muna profile ko. I hope I meet new friends here. :soon:​
:dance:​


----------



## kiretoce

^^ Hello! Looks like we've got a comedian in the bunch (one of many here). :|


----------



## Moon's Eye

C.R.S proud cebuano
currently living in Mandaluyong


----------



## leofriends

^^ blis dumami ng SSC PH ngayun ah? mukng mas ngiging concerned na ang mga pilipino ngayon sa mga happenings...


----------



## purplerain08

Hi everyone!  My name's Kimi from Leepa, Batangas / Abu Dhabi, UAE


----------



## slerz

I'm Slerz - Japan


----------



## ProjectA03

Hi everyone! I'm from Cebu..I'm new here..I found this forum very informative and I really like reading article updates on this thread...Kudos to all!!!


----------



## BoyWithABread

*BoyWithABread Intro*

Hello everyone! Hello world!

I'm BoyWithABread, if you're a fan of Hunger Games, definitely you guess where I get that handle. Indeed, I'm a Hunger Games fan. I join this forum because this looks interesting and maybe I can get some network of future partner to work with. No worries, I will not send you any unsolicited PM or any form of spam. I love forums too. I'm part of other forums too, but those were webmaster forums. Right now I decided to join a forum that focuses on establishments, hoping to learn some more in SCC. :bow:

I'm situated here in Makati City, specifically in Cityland Pasong Tamo Towers, Don Chino Roces Avenue. I love learning new things, everything that I deemed interesting. I will extend my gratitude, please reply in this post and provide me some links of rule and forum specific rules. I'm not lazy, I'm seeking help because SCC is so big. 

Thank you,
BoyWithABread


----------



## gaevwa

Hi everyone. Newbie here... I've always been a guest/lurker to this forum since last year and I decided to be an active member now... God bless the Philippines!


----------



## sushi___

Hi im from baguio and manila

may i know where are now the Philippine Railway links? (MRT LRT PNR) thanks


----------



## jm0109

Sorry for late intro... got a couple articles already here.

I'm JM from Makati City.


----------



## Schizic Man

Mabuhay everyone... this is Joseph", a Civil Engineer.

been lurking for quite sometime already...


----------



## gemo

Hi!everyone this is gemo im living& working here Los,Angeles mabuhay


----------



## kiretoce

Welcome to everyone! :colgate:


----------



## gemo

Hi!guys how's doing everybody..i hope everything's fine kahit mahirap ang buhay..nntiling nkatayo!!


----------



## sicnarf

Hi! My name's Vince from Manila.  Nice to be here!


----------



## dherish09

Im Madhel from Manila


----------



## dherish09

Nice to be here and nice meeting you all


----------



## gemo

Mabuhay ang pinas..hows doing everybody?


----------



## jasetiojanco

Hello everyone! 

I realized I haven't introduced myself here though I've been posting for quite some time now.

I'm... *Jase*! (I bet you didn't know that :lol

Technically, I'm a _probinsyano _since I come from the Province of Rizal. I am currently working as an Industry Solutions and Information Management Specialist.


----------



## amigo32

Hello world!


----------



## gemo

goodafternoon everyone!mabuhay!!!


----------



## namiton69

hi...im namit..:hi:


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome to all kay:


----------



## Johngabriel

Hi. I am John. You can recognize me here by my official SSC name "Johngabriel". I joined here on the 18th of November, 2012.


----------



## vivhernandez

Im new in this forum and I would love to stay here for long. Salamat ng marami!


----------



## xxxriainxxx

vivhernandez said:


> Im new in this forum and I would love to stay here for long. Salamat ng marami!


Welcome.


----------



## moshmosh

Hello. Joined just recently. I reside in AU but have a couple of units in Makati and BGC. Looking forward to be in the loop about Serendra updates..


----------



## skyphire

Hello just call me coco


----------



## commoner

didnt know this thread exists. haha. anyway, ive been following ssc for so many years already but registred i think just last year lang. im an investment banker by profession and im currently based in singapore.


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome all! kay:


----------



## swing_vote

hello, hello, EVERYONE!


----------



## tsousos

hello! Im a newly registered forumer


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome! :cheers:


----------



## arladanielle

Hi Im Arl. Im a college Chemistry teacher from Baguio City. I have Ifugao and Ilocano descent. Nice to be here!!


----------



## pinoyako2010

Hi! I've already been an SSC member for 3 years, but I haven't seen this thread yet. 
Anyway, I'm Kean, incoming 4th Year HS student at the School of Saint Anthony in QC, and a future Architecture student at the University of Santo Tomas.


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome to both of you!


----------



## Aztraj

Hi! My real name is Matt, 15 yrs old and mag fofourth year HS sa pasukan this june. Im from Pasig City. Ive been checking this Forum (SSC) since 2012 and I decided to create an account. Di pa ko makakapag post ng pictures pero asahan niyo pag college na ko, mag pipicture ako ng mga on going projects.


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome kay:


----------



## seoung bum

Hello everyone, I'm Ian from Angeles City. Just saw this thread today but I already have been an active member since July of last year, tho I have been following this forum since 2011. I am active in Pampanga and Clark threads.


----------



## orville

Hi I'm Orville, I'm an IT Professional from Cebu. Nice to be here


----------



## whojundy03

Hi hello there.

I'm rhon, 21 a JR R&D Engr from the Queen City of the SOUTH. CEBU! Booom!


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Welcome!


----------



## Judah14

Hi there! I am Judah14, a pixel artist from shipbucket.com and a proud resident of Metro Manila!


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome kay:


----------



## peejay202

Hi. I'm peejay202, a Registered Nurse and a Law student from Tacloban City, Leyte


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome!


----------



## en_teng

hi im en a smalltime sugarfarmer


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome!


----------



## djmix_lemon

Hi im djmixlemon from the city of Davao!


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome kay:


----------



## Warr DCruz

Hi. Warr here from Inframachineries.


----------



## spyral1315

*intro*

HI , I'M SPYRAL FROM MANILA . CAME ACROSS THIS SITE BY CHANCE . WORKING IN CONSTRUCTION INDUSTRY AS SALES AMBASSADOR . LEARNING A FEW ROPES IN THIS AWESOME SITE. KEEP IT UP.


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome guys! :cheers:


----------



## gemo

mabuhay...Welcome...Fr:gil


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome!


----------



## Jrommel

Hello,Jrommel po from Pasig city


----------



## elfie

Hi, I'm elfie, soon-to-be from Mandaluyong.


----------



## gemo

Hi!Everyone good Thursday po!


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome!


----------



## enthusiasttt

Hello guys. Im enthusiasttt ))) nice to meet you guys.


----------



## RonnieR

Welcome to SSC!


----------



## godiane

*Hello all!*

Hello! I'm godiane, originally from Quezon City.


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome!


----------



## gemo

Hi!goodmorning everyone!..


----------



## Sonic29

Hi! You can call me by my username. I'm from Pampanga and working abroad.


----------



## vj.fernan

Hi guys! Fernan here from City of San Fernando Pampanga. Currently working in Riyadh, KSA. Such a great and very informative site. Thanks to all the forumers for keeping us (OFWs) updated.


----------



## IslandSon.PH

Welcome guys!


----------



## juneleemeengineer

Batang Romblon


----------



## Chikito888

Hi! I'm grew up from Dagupan City! and but have been staying in Manila for 14 years now. SSC rocks!


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome! kay:


----------



## raldude21

hi there....
im raldz from Sta.rosa Laguna.
mahilig po ako sa drawing....
dun niyo lang ako makikitang active sa 2d/3d/scaled models sa Creative corner section....

_*I* :heart: *MANILA *_
*visit my page*:storm:

*MY own skyline*
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## hakz2007

welcome!


----------



## Lem0721

Hi Guys, I'm new here!
Nice meeting to everyone!

Have a nice day!


----------



## lordzden

*New here*

I am Lloyd newbie here; )


----------



## santiago city <3

lordzden said:


> I am Lloyd newbie here; )


Welcome


----------



## santiago city <3

Lem0721 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm new here! Nice meeting to everyone! Have a nice day!


Welcome


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome kay:


----------



## reechard

Hello!

richard from san pedro, Laguna
Electrical Engr.

PS. Can i suggest posting of Consultants and Contractors involved in the projects we are putting here? Just for reference.


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome!


----------



## tranghuyen

Hi, I am Lucy, i am going to work in Makati next month. Love Manila


----------



## santiago city <3

tranghuyen said:


> Hi, I am Lucy, i am going to work in Makati next month. Love Manila


Ate are you a Vietnamese?


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome everyone! :cheers:

Here's some chili ice cream for all you! kay:









source


----------



## Mackenzie

Hello. Just call me Mackenzie. I am from Laguna. Newbie here...this is my very first forum to join and register.


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome, Mackenzie kay:


----------



## enes9

Enes from CDO. It's good to be here!


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome kay:


----------



## MaharlikaPH

Kamusta? Ako si Ronel. 24. Accountant mula sa Lungsod Quezon. Ang aking ama ay galing sa Sorsogon habang ang aking ina ay mula sa Camarines Sur. Bikolano ini padi! ;


----------



## pcatbagan

Hi im Paul, a risk analyst of a non-life insurance company...im raised from the north but now residing in the south....this is my first forum experience


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome, Ronel and Paul! :cheers:


----------



## 4dpaul

Hi! Paul here. Nakatira ako sa QC ngayon pero based talaga ako sa Cagayan province. First time ko pong sumali sa isang forum, nakaka-addict kasi ang SSC.


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome kay:


----------



## taguig

Hi im Paul from Taguig... Puro kami paul! Haha


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome, Paul! :cheers:


----------



## GATE CITY OF THE SOU

Bryan here from Digos City-Metro Davao, sorry for the late introduction :nuts::lol:... it's nice to be a member, SSC is the best online forum Awesome! :cheers:


----------



## gemo

Hi!goodmorning everyone..call me..gemo


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome kay:


----------



## Antonph

Good morning .. I'm Anton, French citizen living in the Philippines ( taguig the fort ) since 2 years. I'm an active reader of the forum since long time but never register ! It's done now.
All the best to all


----------



## Jnieurzyla

*Hello*

I am John and I assist in developing the GPS mapping for the Philippines, therefore the roads and their routing are of paramount importance to me, unfortunately I do not read or speak Tagalog. 
I can guess most the messages, and look forward to being a member of this group. ")


----------



## KaiBril

Hello everyone! I'm Kai, from Iloilo


----------



## snaku

helu sa lahat..im nyl from polomolok,south cotabato


----------



## jcruz0130

Hi all, im just new, im an ofw at singapore.


----------



## gemo

Hi!everyone..happy!mother's day...&goodmorning..


----------



## si_di_ow

From CDO with <3 

-this is joe


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome all kay:


----------



## Wookie89

Volts from Paranaque! Just decided to join yesterday. Matagal na akong spectator ng threads dito to check const. updates, ongoing developments in the other parts of the metro. )


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome kay:


----------



## worlddreamer

Hello jc here from NYC manila is awesome politics is horrible bit it is going in the right direction


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome JC kay:


----------



## msUyKai

Kai here, new in the real estate industry, hope to see and gather as much insight there is


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome :Okay:


----------



## formotse

Hello Everyone, I am glad to be here =)


----------



## hakz2007

^^We are also glad that you're here :cheers:

Welcome kay:


----------



## hakz2007

Mabuhay!


----------



## Alpha_B

Hi. Hope you are all well. Juvie here.


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome, Juvie kay:


----------



## Alpha_B

Thanks!


----------



## Dionesio Magbuelas

Hi newbie here. I'm a Negrense, born and raised in Bacolod City...currently based in the KSA.


----------



## hellomaricor

:speech:

Hi everyone. This is Maricor.


----------



## hakz2007

Mabuhay!


----------



## rnvelasco

Kapampangan here.


----------



## thanhthuyvt46

Bonjour!

I'm Thanh Thuy and I'm from HaNoi, Vietnam!!
__________________


----------



## hakz2007

^^Mabuhay!


----------



## Selurong

I'm. Selurong from IloIlo.

Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk


----------



## Selurong

There's an Indian bot, spamming our section!

Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk


----------



## starworld

newbie here


----------



## gearguru

Hi Dino here...originally from Manila but is now residing in Cebu


----------



## Selurong

gearguru said:


> Hi Dino here...originally from Manila but is now residing in Cebu





starworld said:


> newbie here


Welcome to SSC!


----------



## goodevil

Jet here from Makati.


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome all :cheers:


----------



## nextpost

greetings


----------



## knives574

Hello everyone, I am Elmer from Nueva Ecija (currently in Yokohama, Japan).


----------



## Venetto

Alex from San Jose, CA. I'm retiring in 3 years and want to return to the motherland. I've lived away far too long. Besides, my pension will last me a lot longer there than here. I reserved a unit at the Sheridan. Coming full circle, so to speak. Lumaki ako sa Kapitolyo. Shaw Blvd. area, near Lumiere.


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome all kay:


----------



## monyito

newbie po... from naga city


----------



## Sweet_brown30

Hello everyone, Joan here from Manila now residing in Bacolod City.


----------



## krissy086

hi


----------



## Jc de guzman

Newbie member po from the beautiful and resilent city of tacloban!


----------



## jan_snow

Newbie here! I'm a nurse whose time staying in the Philippines ticks like a clock. But I'll be back to see the progress of my hometown, Cotabato City! Europe is darn too cold to live life, don't you think?


----------



## Marwan_Khan

Hello. Another newbie here. From the progressive city of Cotabato! Will be watching the developments and projects of my hometown!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## brokertish

Hi guys! I'm newbie as well in SSC. Based in Makati, Philippines. Currently brokering for Ayala Land international. Just got my PRC license this year. Yay! I don't mind getting inquiries so just ask away


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome all! :cheers:


----------



## jjdns

Ellow Pocholo


----------



## azumiii

MoraDexploreR said:


> Hello makikisali po dito. Gusto ko rin mag ask sa mga broker po dito. Salamat.


May problema po ba kayo sa inyong property? Meron pong thread dito para sa mga issues and concerns with developers. May ilang masisipag na brokers po doon sumasagot at nag aadvice sila. Nakakatulong din yung sharing ng solutions doon, basa basa lang at pwede don magtanong.


----------



## MoraDexploreR

Salamat po! Saan po ang thread na yun?


----------



## azumiii

MoraDexploreR said:


> Salamat po! Saan po ang thread na yun?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605460


----------



## MoraDexploreR

Thanks azumiii... I dont have a problem with the developer "yet" but I do have questions about selling a preselling condo. Are you a broker?


----------



## hoopster21

Hi, I am a Real Estate Broker from Cebu, if you want to invest in C E B U, just feel free to send me a message 😀


----------



## hakz2007

welcome all :cheers:


----------



## TheCEBUFanPage

Hi, I'm from Cebu, it's great to be here


----------



## jjdns

hello all


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome all! :cheers:


----------



## skyhigh7

Hi! im karl resident of Legazpi City, Albay


----------



## jjdns

allo karl


----------



## Jass Adona

Jass Adona from Tacloban city Leyte ✋


----------



## Selurong

Jass Adona said:


> Jass Adona from Tacloban city Leyte


Hello Jass. Welcome!


----------



## APBelleca

Hello! I'm Angelo from Mandaluyong, glad to join to this forum. I'm currently working on our firm Asia PTS Elevator.. If you have building projects that need our services feel free to reach me up. Thanks!


----------



## jjdns

ello angelo


----------



## DMCIHomes_Rocky

Hi, I am Charmaine Balboa but you can also call me ROCKY haha
From South Caloocan, Metro Manila
currently working as a Property Consultant in DMCI Homes

Cheers!


----------



## jjdns

allo rocky


----------



## Scorpion1403

Hello, why is photo posting disabled on the IPad app?
Thanks


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome all! :cheers:


----------



## pio.escoton

Hi, I'm from Mactan, Cebu.


----------



## azumiii

Scorpion1403 said:


> Hello, why is photo posting disabled on the IPad app?
> Thanks


I can directly post photos here via Tapatalk app but not with the skyscrapercity app where you still have to upload your photo to free photo hosting sites which is a hassle. 

I recommend downloading Tapatalk for ease of posting in any forum like this.


----------



## Sky_Higher

azumiii said:


> I can directly post photos here via Tapatalk app but not with the skyscrapercity app where you still have to host your photo from free photo hosting sites which is a hassle.
> 
> I recommend downloading Tapatalk for ease of posting in any forum like this.


Ohh, kaya pala hindi ako makapag-attach ng photo. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## winterjackie

Hello all! Please call me Jackie. I’m from Pasig. I’m a long time reader of SSC but decided to register only last week  was never interested about architecture and buildings, but developed the love for it thru this forum, especially that I’ve also been investing in stocks. 
I also want to say thank you to all the contributors since I’ve been learning a lot about new projects, all about real estate ever since I began reading here. May everyone continue to share more valuable and smart information since this forum is inevitably educational.


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome guys :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hello from Hongcouver or Raincouver.


----------



## SuperKiddo

Hi All, new here from SJDM and I like bananas. Hehe, happy browsing. 

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kyuzoaoi

Hello, my name is kyuzoaoi, currently in Canada.


----------



## uchuuhikoushi

Привет! Joined one month ago, i'm Risa from Quezon City. I'm very interested in urban planning, space talks (when will the government send me to ISS?? ;-)) and i like LRT 2...


----------



## lamudi_cess

Hi I'm Cess from Makati! Nice to meet you all.


----------



## itsromeo

Hi Admin and Moderator and SSC Philippines member and to the whole SSC Community worldwide. I am Romeo native of Southern Leyte. I moved in Makati City since 2001. I am a registered real estate salesperson by profession. I hope to meet passionate minded people with positive outlook in life. I can be contacted through Viber and Whatsapp at +639065267326


----------



## Heikosen

Hi everyone! :banana2:

I'm from Laguna and glad to be here! I actually joined a month ago and I've been very happy to discover this forum discussing about our infrastructure and growth in our country. I really hope that I'll see many more infra projects in the years to come and I thank for all the people contributing and sharing their passion in this forum. 

Thank you so much and have a nice day!  :cheers:


----------



## predo3

Hey everyone. I'm from Cagayan Valley, but have lived in Dagat Dagatan Caloocan, Bacoor Cavite, Hong Kong, and now in Reno-Truckee region in Northern California / Nevada. I'm an architect by profession, up to this day. Having traveled some parts of the world, and by the virtue of my expertise in buildings, I am interested to know and how my home country is faring in developing its infrastructure. I'm in my late 30's but itching everyday to retire and stay for good in the Philippines. I've been a long time lurker here, but recently, due to my interest in real estate investing, I decided to give a shot to be active.


----------



## RickC

Hi I am currently here in Canada...been living here since 1975 ....
Most likely to retire in the Philippines but will always be visiting Canada.
Nice to see the development happening in the Philippines.


----------



## 1miggy

Hello! I'm an engineer here in Shenzhen, China for more than a year. I've been just a lurker here in SSC PH for several years. Thanks to BBB I just decided to register. Thanks to SSC PH for making PH infra devt more interesting! Have a great day! Mabuhay! - Migs from Balanga, Bataan.


----------



## rmb.17

Hi! I'm a resident from Laguna Province, Philippines.
I was once a lurker but decided to have a user account to contribute to fellow forumers!
Thank you! 

-Berbs


----------



## daddywin

Hi everyone. I'm from Caloocan City. I'm an in-house Sales Manager from Robinsons Land. I'm here to help give updates on our residential developments and to know more about the latest/ on going infra in our country. If there's anything I can do to help with regards to your concerns on our on- going, existing or completed condo projects , feel free to send me a PM so I can assist you. Thank you and Mabuhay! - Jerwin


----------



## Zorloq

Hi everyone,

I recently moved to the Philippines from Chicago, and I'll be here for several months, maybe a year. I'm basically new to SSC, although I know its founder and I've been on Skyscraperpage since 20 years ago.

Since April I've been starting to familiarize myself with the Metro Manila skyline, and I've been adding photos and data to phorio.com, which is a worldwide database of buildings with photos, maps, heights, companies, etc. I used to work for Emporis many years ago when it was run by building enthusiasts, and along with about 80 former editors I helped to start Phorio after I left.

I'm gradually getting Phorio's data on Philippines buildings in shape. You can see my progress here: https://en.phorio.com/?t=overview&region=874884221

This forum has already been an excellent resource for identifying new construction projects. It's amazing to find so many people here who share my interests. I'm currently living in Eastwood, and I'd love to join one of your next meetings. I do understand some Tagalog, but my speaking ability is not great.

By the way, just a nice story... I happened to be on the 39th floor of the Grand Hyatt during the recent earthquake, visiting the room of the database manager for the CTBUH. The building swayed back and forth pretty strongly... it was my first earthquake experience, and I still can't believe I happened to be in a major skyscraper. We watched as the workers across the street at The Montane were panicking, especially the crane operator and the guys dangling on the facade. Luckily they were all okay.


----------



## thehighwayadvocate

Hello My Name is Carl Veluz i love photography of malls, infrastructures, etc.


----------



## commonwealthblues

Hi, everyone! Currently studying (grade 11), living in Brgy. Commonwealth, Quezon City.


----------



## jjdns

hello


----------



## hakz2007

^^Welcome jjdns! :cheers:


----------



## ajosh821

commonwealthblues said:


> Hi, everyone! Currently studying (grade 11), living in Brgy. Commonwealth, Quezon City.


hello!! Medyo magkakalapit lang tayo hehe


----------



## mafia.wars

Long time first post here. I'm working abroad OFW, interested in looking at updates in the metro for future reference. I also just like to know how our country is improving.


----------



## reviewparking.com

Hi, I am Allan and I am from Valenzuela City. nice to meet you here.


----------



## hakz2007

reviewparking.com said:


> Hi, I am Allan and I am from Valenzuela City. nice to meet you here.


Welcome Allan! 👋


----------



## Ana higueras

christie45 said:


> Hi I am maria cristina aenlle-simons went to la concordia college in herran-lived in trabajo st i want to find old friends edna ligon=anita tenorio-monina menchaca evelyn acebedo- leticia ver marcos we moved to the us in the 60's--also if anyone has pictures of intramouros my family were the aenlle's thanks please your reply to the forum--thanks again


Hi Cristina, please email me at [email protected] so we can chat on this.


----------



## Ana higueras

Ana higueras said:


> Hi Cristina, please email me at [email protected] so we can chat on this.


I’m grand grand daughter of Ester.


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome all!


----------



## theyoungexplorer

Hello, My name is Carl from Dasmariñas, Cavite Nice to meet you.


----------



## Coniocondo

Hi I'm Coniocondo. I lived in USA for 15 years. I took this shot last month to give you idea where I live. Weather is perfect here. We get only an average of 14 days of snow in a year so I take pics when they do come. As you can see it does not go really high. 1 foot of snow is like the most we get here. No shovelling needed.










I like to find great deals in Pinas real estate. I found one in 2011 and bought a condo and that has been fully paid. Now I am looking for another as I am scheduled to finish my debt on my 2nd and current house in exactly a year from today.


----------



## hakz2007

theyoungexplorer said:


> Hello, My name is Carl from Dasmariñas, Cavite Nice to meet you.


Welcome!


----------



## Animo

Coniocondo said:


> I like to find great deals in Pinas real estate. I found one in 2011 and bought a condo and that has been fully paid. Now I am looking for another as I am scheduled to finish my debt on my 2nd and current house in exactly a year from today.


You should go visit the real estate threads and you can start with this topic:









Investing in Real Estate in the Philippines


^^ The Fifth is in Pasig, in the Ortigas Centre, not QC or Taguig. Its a good choice and I can personally attest that it will be an awesome place to live in thanks to the nearby Ayala Mall and the community as a whole. If you are looking in that area anyway, you should also check out Sapphire...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Bacillus thuringiensis

I've been frequenting this site since my college years and was entertained by the cvc arguments, which were allowed back then.


----------



## ccc007

Hi all, I'm Carl from Manila working as a real estate broker that's what brought me here been here time to time


----------



## Balinghoy

Balinghoy logging in. 
Gusto ko lang po makibalita sa mga infra devt sa probinsya ko kaya nag register po ako. Salamat po at mabuhay kayo!


----------



## slateryoung

TOP 10 CITIES IN THE PHILIPPINES


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome all!


----------



## Jyn61ne

lost my old account so... hello again ssc peeps...


----------



## firebar10

Hello, wow I've been in SSC since 2007, its that long time ago..this is the first time I will be posting here, I am Rafael Dimayuga an Architect from Paranaque/San Pablo City. I usually hang out in the railways and political forum but I do regularly visit the construction updates. Nice to meet you all. BTW, my avatar is my daughter's pic.


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome!


----------



## Crudder

Hello and welcome po, before I start I want to thank Jan of the SSC staff for manually activating my account and someone I knew from a Discord server for introducing to me to this website. I'm a newbie, so I don't know that much about city planning, railroads, and the likes but I wish to learn more about them in the future. Thank you for having me.


----------



## michqne

Hi! I'm michhh!


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome!


----------



## ferny123

Hello Again to all


----------



## maharlikeño

Hi! I'm an architecture student/contractor from the island of luzon, philippines


----------



## wdoutjah

Reviving this good old account. Herbert here from Mindanao, currently based in Cebu


----------



## mulitty

please come here and play with me


----------



## marred

Hi Im From Mindanao Caraga Region PH, I'm passionate in promoting and uplifting Mindanao Islands through promoting its tourism spots, economic updates and infrastructure activities etc..


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome all!


----------



## ArmadaPH

Hello everyone! I'm from Marikina City, Metro Manila. I'm interested specifically in Railways and infrastructure related to waterways and also Marikina-related projects/updates.


----------



## koya_chimmy

Hello Everyone guys out there Im from Metro Manila Im Interested Malls and Infrastructures related to Philippine Projects


----------



## AltmobilityHYBB

Post deleted


----------



## YoshiNari

Hello. Been a lurker on SSC for the past 14 years so I thought it's high time for me to join in on the discussions, especially in infra developments in Metro Manila.


----------



## hakz2007

Welcome everyone!


----------

